# Gregg Valentino: The Interview ? Part One



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

MuscleSport Mag Sits Down with MDâ??????s Own Gregg Valentino Recently, MuscleSport Mag had the pleasure of doing a one-on-one interview with Gregg Valentino, who is a top staff writer in â?????Muscular Developmentâ?????? magazine. His â?????Ramblinâ?????? Freakâ?????? column is just one of his contributions each month to the famous publication and is known throughout the industry [...]

*Read More...*


----------

